# USC Writing for Screen & TV MFA Fall 2023



## notaprincess

Hey everyone! The USC graduate application opened today so I figured I would start a thread for those applying for Fall 2023. 

USC requires a lot of different materials, has anyone started on them yet? How are they coming along?


----------



## Chris W

Good luck!

For those that haven't seen it yet here's our interview with USC admissions:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






Here's our reviews for the program:














 USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA)


	 					The Master of Fine Arts degree in Writing for Screen and Television, is an intensive two-year degree program that concentrates on writing.
					


FilmSchool.org
Oct 28, 2015








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 3
Category: California






Also here's our current acceptance statistics to the program:


USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) Acceptance Rate






25%

Admitted
55   out of   218   Admitted



4%

Waitlisted
9   out of   218   Waitlisted



71%

*Not Admitted*
154   out of   218   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Click through the link above to see even more acceptance data such as earliest notification dates, lowest accepted GPA, test scores, country of accepted applicants, film experience and undergrad degree of accepted applicants, and much more. 

Also be sure to add your application to our application database when you apply so that we can improve our data. 👍


----------



## Act3Climax

Catano said:


> Hey everyone! The USC graduate application opened today so I figured I would start a thread for those applying for Fall 2023.
> 
> USC requires a lot of different materials, has anyone started on them yet? How are they coming along?


Hey Catano, did you apply for 2023? 

I just submitted. I had been waiting a few weeks so I had all the documents/applications as prepared as possible.


----------



## Chris W

Act3Climax said:


> I just submitted.


Good luck! Be sure to add your application to our database when you can. It's extremely helpful to others and only site members can see what you add. (i.e. no Google)



			https://www.filmschool.org/applications/add


----------



## notaprincess

Act3Climax said:


> Hey Catano, did you apply for 2023?
> 
> I just submitted. I had been waiting a few weeks so I had all the documents/applications as prepared as possible.


That's very impressive! I'm still working on my materials but do plan on submitting well before the deadline to relieve some stress! Where else are you applying?


----------



## Act3Climax

Catano said:


> That's very impressive! I'm still working on my materials but do plan on submitting well before the deadline to relieve some stress! Where else are you applying?


Thanks! I had some serious time to prepare lol. I didn't apply anywhere else, it's the only program I want to join. What do you have left to do for the application?


----------



## Act3Climax

Now I just have to wait 7 months until the decision comes out (April 1st for those wondering). That should give me enough time to finish my blockbuster script! No excuses.


----------



## notaprincess

Act3Climax said:


> What do you have left to do for the application?


Let's just say I have a rough draft of everything and now I'm just polishing everything up until I feel confident enough to hit submit haha. I'm applying to a handful of schools and they all have different requirements, but I think USC has the most fun prompts. They really make you think!


----------



## Act3Climax

Catano said:


> Let's just say I have a rough draft of everything and now I'm just polishing everything up until I feel confident enough to hit submit haha. I'm applying to a handful of schools and they all have different requirements, but I think USC has the most fun prompts. They really make you think!


Yeah it was fun thinking about how to approach the creative writing samples for sure. I certainly had to brew on it for a few days. The other material also took a few rewrites personally. I hope you get in where you really want to go! The fact that you were the first to post on here about the applications being open at USC (yesterday) shows heightened awareness and ambition. Good things are coming your way.


----------



## r_film

Do you guys know if USC has rolling admissions? I can't find it anywhere on the website?


----------



## Chris W

r_film said:


> Do you guys know if USC has rolling admissions? I can't find it anywhere on the website?


Regular deadline is Nov 15. Not rolling. Info is on this page:














 USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA)


	 					The Master of Fine Arts degree in Writing for Screen and Television, is an intensive two-year degree program that concentrates on writing.
					


FilmSchool.org
Oct 28, 2015








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 3
Category: California








			USC Cinematic Arts | Graduate Application Procedures


----------



## Chris W

Catano said:


> Let's just say I have a rough draft of everything and now I'm just polishing everything up until I feel confident enough to hit submit haha. I'm applying to a handful of schools and they all have different requirements, but I think USC has the most fun prompts. They really make you think!


Oh I haven't looked at the prompts yet! What are they? Glad you're having fun with it.


----------



## notaprincess

Chris W said:


> Oh I haven't looked at the prompts yet! What are they? Glad you're having fun with it.


They are the same as every year - the autobiographical sketch, the elevator scene, a scene between two people (one wants to go out; the other wants them to stay), and your most challenging moment. I really like the most challenging moment prompt because it's different from all the other applications and really makes you dig deep! In my opinion, these are more intriguing than the ordinary personal statement.


----------



## Chris W

Catano said:


> They are the same as every year - the autobiographical sketch, the elevator scene, a scene between two people (one wants to go out; the other wants them to stay), and your most challenging moment. I really like the most challenging moment prompt because it's different from all the other applications and really makes you dig deep! In my opinion, these are more intriguing than the ordinary personal statement.


Ah yes I remember those.

Glad you're enjoying. When are you planning to submit?


----------



## notaprincess

Chris W said:


> When are you planning to submit?


I'm probably not going to submit until October just so I can make some tweaks and get everything in order before then.


----------



## Act3Climax

r_film said:


> Do you guys know if USC has rolling admissions? I can't find it anywhere on the website?


What does that mean in this context? You can start here: Liaison International, Centralized Application Service if you haven't already.


----------



## Chris W

Our new guide on applying to USC is up. 














 USC Film School: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an SCA Film Student


					University of Southern California School of Cinematic Arts is considered one of the best film schools in the world for aspiring filmmakers in all disciplines. The university is at the forefront of rising filmmaking trends and technologies, preparing students for prosperous careers in Hollywood...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 2, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## Act3Climax

Chris W said:


> Our new guide on applying to USC is up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USC Film School: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an SCA Film Student
> 
> 
> University of Southern California School of Cinematic Arts is considered one of the best film schools in the world for aspiring filmmakers in all disciplines. The university is at the forefront of rising filmmaking trends and technologies, preparing students for prosperous careers in Hollywood...
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa P.
> Nov 2, 2022
> Category: Applying to Film School


Nice! Thanks Chris.


----------



## ajcurrie

Hey  guys. I'm currently in the program (Fall 2022 acceptance). 

Good luck! It's super super competitive to get in -- apparently one of the professors said the odds of getting in are on par with major league baseball -- but the program is truly fantastic, and the people you end up in a cohort with are so talented that the imposter syndrome is still alive and well five months of having done this. Also, there are lots of people who got in on the second attempt, so don't be too tough on yourself if at first you don't succeed.

If you guys have any questions, feel free to ask here or email me at asadjave@usc.edu and I'll be sure to offer whatever I can from the other side of the fence.


----------

